# Stihl 460



## coolbrze (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm thinking of adding a new 460 to the collection. What do you all think of the 460s? What bar length do you recommend?


----------



## JeffL (Jun 29, 2008)

I think they are great. Besides the price difference between that and stepping up to the 660, I was more than happy to get the 460. We've got the full line from Stihl at work, everything from some old 011AV's to an 088 with a 48"? bar on it, a pair of 460's and a pair of 660's, one with a 24" bar and the other with a 32" on it, and the 460 is still my favorite saw to run hands down.


----------



## OilHead (Jun 30, 2008)

16" ES full comp & 28" ES full skip. DP cover & Stihl ultra.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jun 30, 2008)

The 460 will not dissapoint for sure. Given your location, I would assume you are in average sized hardwood, and would say 20"-25" bars are the most common for that application. For me 20" is more handy all around, the 25" goes on when I will be in bigger trunk wood or falling that size trees all day. I would say get them both. You can go bigger too, but this is where I would start.


----------



## clearance (Jun 30, 2008)

Good saw, get a 28" bar, skip, wrap handle and big dogs. It is a real saw, equip it as such.


----------



## DG2244 (Jun 30, 2008)

MS460 is a top of the line saw that flat out performs. I have a 25” b/c on mine and it rips through hardwood without a hitch. The balance will surprise you for a larger saw. A major plus to ones arsenal.


----------



## fireball33 (Jul 4, 2008)

+1
the stihl 460 is really a great saw i have mine for a while now and don't know why i waited so long to buy one.... go get it and enjoy 20" or 24" bar


----------



## 046 (Jul 4, 2008)

one of the best saws ever made!!!!

Sold mine and kept my 046...

it's hard to beat a 260/460 combo....


----------



## PStuffel (Jul 4, 2008)

I train and manage conservation corps crews. Most of these kids cant even spell chainsaw when we get them. The 460 is the only saw they seem to not be able to burn up. I spend allot of time replacing pistons and cylinders in our 260's. I figure if they cant break it it must be a great saw.


----------



## Bearcreek (Jul 4, 2008)

clearance said:


> Good saw, get a 28" bar, skip, wrap handle and big dogs. It is a real saw, equip it as such.



Good idea, accept if you're cutting stumps off low the wrap handle is a pain.


----------



## forestryworks (Jul 4, 2008)

clearance said:


> Good saw, get a 28" bar, skip, wrap handle and big dogs. It is a real saw, equip it as such.



+ 2


----------



## Brushwacker (Jul 5, 2008)

I think the 25" is just right for the 460. If you want a 20" bar saw I'd go for a 440 or 361. If in bigger stuff it should do well with a 28" , probably not bad with 32". Cutting thick limbs and bucking logs I like the way skip chain works. If doing a lot of smaller limbs I think full comp chain is smoother.


----------



## clearance (Jul 5, 2008)

Bearcreek said:


> Good idea, accept if you're cutting stumps off low the wrap handle is a pain.



If you don't have stump grinder, wrap handles are great for another thing "Can't you cut it any lower?" Your reply "No I can't" And show them, the wrap will keep the saw above the ground. Perfect.


----------



## BillC (Jul 5, 2008)

Love my 460. I run a 24" on it.


----------



## memetic (Jul 5, 2008)

Not for nothing, but here is 3-4 pages of a lot of people recommending the 460

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=69287

It was somewhere around page 2-3 before I was pretty sure the new saw was going to be the 460. I think by page 4 there was no doubt. 

I will be buying the 460 as soon as I get the time to get in to a dealer. Thanks to all the fine people who helped me in that thread.

edit: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ATwRl-niIO8&feature=related

Sweet, but I'm so glad we are not getting the full brims anymore. And what freak hangs his arse out in front of someone's cutting saw???


----------



## squad143 (Jul 7, 2008)

My 046 is my favorite saw. Next saw I plan on purchasing is another 046. Run a 24" bar on it.


----------



## fullbore (Jul 15, 2008)

The 046 and 460 are great saws, definetly my favorite. You can cut all day and handle almost anything...It's a truly versatile saw.


----------



## Chuck Diesel (Jul 15, 2008)

I bought one myself Aug. 07. w/20 bar. Bought it for a firewood saw. Cut 15 cord a year. No problems.


----------



## jeremy w6077 (Jul 25, 2008)

fullbore said:


> The 046 and 460 are great saws, definetly my favorite. You can cut all day and handle almost anything...It's a truly versatile saw.



what is a dual port cover mean you have on your saws thanks jeremy


----------



## fullbore (Jul 25, 2008)

A dual port muffler cover is available from Stihl. Do a search you'll find tons of info and pics...


----------



## 046 (Jul 26, 2008)

I'd pass on another 046... especially if the first 046 is in great condition. 

did the exact same thing. scored a MS 460 after realizing how much I like 046. 

what a mistake, 460 ended up sitting while 046 did the job. 
ended up selling the MS460 and keeping my 046. 

did the exact same thing with my 026. purchased a 260 thinking it'd be an improvement. ended up selling the 260, keeping the 026. 



squad143 said:


> My 046 is my favorite saw. Next saw I plan on purchasing is another 046. Run a 24" bar on it.


----------



## Farmall Guy (Jul 26, 2008)

You wont be disapointed my first saw was an 046 with 20" b&c. Good power for the weight and I still use it quite a bit once I get the tree to the ground. For a long time it was my only saw. But after hanging around here for a while I ended up with an 066 too.


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Jul 26, 2008)

forestryworks said:


> + 2



+3 I run mine with the 28" all the time but bought it with the 18" bar as well. I bought it after my 088 conked out on me and have been totally impressed with the power and balance. Took my time and got a new piston and jug for the 88 on e-bay and only break it out now when I need the 30" or the big 48" bar. The 460 will not disappoint!


----------



## Freakingstang (Jul 26, 2008)

I prefer a 044 or 440 without a decomp over the 046/460's. They are more nimble as an all around saw imo.


----------



## juststumps (Jul 26, 2008)

used a 460 today for the first time....all our saws are 190t's, 200t's stihl's and johnny red 2065's ,2175's,, and 2 2195's... both 2195 saws are in the shop...1 saw was there for a month,, still not fixed , when they dropped off the other one!!! johnny red guy is useless... boss wants to go over to all stihls...boss went out and bought a 460 28 bar, full comp chain... i was really impressed !!!!! i've used 440's and 660's before .. i think i'd save the money, and just rely on the 460... jmho


----------



## coolbrze (Jul 30, 2008)

I went to get the 460 w/ a 25"er on it yesterday and saw a 441 there which I really liked. What do you think of the 441? What size bar would be good, I've got a couple 390s and am going to sell 1 and upgrade to a little larger saw/bar combo.


----------



## wdchuck (Jul 30, 2008)

20", 24", and 32"(semi skip), DP cover, and even milling 24" oak, just flat out performs well. 
Getting a second dawg on it is the last thing to make it just right.

You won't be disappointed.


----------



## tcNH (Aug 14, 2008)

*get the 460*

love the ms460. i have a 20" bar, good for me but will add a bigger bar in future for old growth stuff, not that theres much of that left. a great saw.


----------



## woodchux (Aug 14, 2008)

Some dealers will sell you a saw with any size bar for the same price.( my dealer does) So get the biggest bar you will use (32" for me). Then pick up a cheap 20" bar for all around use...


----------



## Groundman One (Aug 14, 2008)

I've been using a 460 for two years now and I love it. Light enough to work with all day but lots of juice when you have to buck up a lot of harwood. Before that I was using the 038. Good saw, but always wanted a bit more _oomph_. The 460 magnum has all the oomph I need for the work we do in these parts. I use a 20" bar. Good all round choice for my work. I'm going to get a 28" bar for standby, but the 20" gives adequate reach for the day to day stuff and is short enough to be handy and not feel unwieldy. 

Great saw!

My baby when it was new. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Bushman_269 (Nov 3, 2008)

Can anyone give me a ballpark figure on a fair price for a new in the box MS460 with 28" bar? I have a line on one and the guy wants me to make an offer but I don't want to insult him with too low an offer. Thanks!


----------

